# Avengers Maria Hill



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm thinking a (Colbie Smulders) replacement head for the Black Widow kit is in order.


----------



## Orion57 (Jan 29, 2011)

Like!


----------



## Rallystone (Apr 16, 2010)

awesome idea!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

:thumbsup:yes!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

How about three new heads: Charlie's Angels working for SHIELD?


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Because of the way the kit head is integrated into the torso, a replacement head for the BW would be problematic at best. I AM thinking about offering a replacement forearm holding a gun, and my friend Jeff Waclawski at JT Graphics is doing a SHIELD emblem decal for me. In the meantime, sculptor Ray Santoleri is busy reworking the Downey Jr head sculpt to reflect the new hairstyle seen in "The Avengers" (and more importantly, to fit the new Moebius MKVI kit; the neck of the suit is COMPLETELY different). MKVI upgrade SHOULD be available in July, BW parts TBD...
Tom
Tom


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

...glad I'm not the only one who thought Agent Hill was hotter than Scarlett. We'd need a whole new kit though, she is built for speed.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

BrianM said:


> ...glad I'm not the only one who thought Agent Hill was hotter than Scarlett. We'd need a whole new kit though, she is built for speed.


... not comfort?


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

slightly OT, but you guys will get a kick out of this


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Bwain no more said:


> Because of the way the kit head is integrated into the torso, a replacement head for the BW would be problematic at best. I AM thinking about offering a replacement forearm holding a gun, and my friend Jeff Waclawski at JT Graphics is doing a SHIELD emblem decal for me. In the meantime, sculptor Ray Santoleri is busy reworking the Downey Jr head sculpt to reflect the new hairstyle seen in "The Avengers" (and more importantly, to fit the new Moebius MKVI kit; the neck of the suit is COMPLETELY different). MKVI upgrade SHOULD be available in July, BW parts TBD...
> Tom
> Tom


After examining the kit, only minor prep by removing material would be required to accept a new sculpted replacement head. Additional arms could also provide a different pose. Just a thought....


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Ductapeforever said:


> After examining the kit, only minor prep by removing material would be required to accept a new sculpted replacement head. Additional arms could also provide a different pose. Just a thought....


I like the way you think .... so ... who here is good at sculpting faces?  I'm definitely in for one


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

I was not really looking at it as being difficult for the modeler, but actually how would I mold, then cast the head and hair so it drapes across/ around the shoulders without breaking it down to more than one piece. I'm sure I COULD*, but truth be told, I actually LIKE the kit head, but would prefer to see her holding a Glock (or Glocks) and that will be the direction my project takes. However, if anyone WOULD be interested in producing a head themselves, I would be glad to recommend a couple of sculptors and provide contact info by email; you can contact me at [email protected] It appears you have at least two, maybe three sold already! :thumbsup:
Tom




* Also, again being honest, I'm kinda LAZY and I prefer having/making things as SIMPLE as possible.:dude:


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Bwain no more said:


> I was not really looking at it as being difficult for the modeler, but actually how would I mold, then cast the head and hair so it drapes across/ around the shoulders without breaking it down to more than one piece. I'm sure I COULD*, but truth be told, I actually LIKE the kit head, but would prefer to see her holding a Glock (or Glocks) and that will be the direction my project takes. However, if anyone WOULD be interested in producing a head themselves, I would be glad to recommend a couple of sculptors and provide contact info by email; you can contact me at [email protected] It appears you have at least two, maybe three sold already! :thumbsup:
> Tom
> 
> 
> ...



I was thinking Maria wore her hair up, in a pony tail in most of the film. Which would make a new sculpt rather easy. All the modeler would have to do is remove the head and neckline from the front torso to accept the new piece. New arms and weapons should be done in a shooting stance.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Oh, well that makes it easy for me; I just have NO interest in a Maria Hill head at all, because I would rather do a Ben Cross Barnabas head for the Round 2 Barnabas reissue. As a response to what you are saying, I realize this comes from left field (and I am not trying AT ALL to derail this thread) but
my business model (if you want to even call it that) is I work on stuff I would like to see sitting on my shelf. I am PRETTY sure this would NOT be a great seller, but I would LOVE to have one for MYSELF, which is pretty much what you guys are saying about a Maria Hill head. I LOVED Johansen as the Widow in the two films she has appeared in so far, and I LIKE the kit head as is, so IF I was going to do an add-on for that kit, I would do hands/arms holding the pistols, because I could do the entire project for about HALF (or less) than what it would cost to have a good portrait head done, and again, that is what I would be INTERESTED in seeing. I hope you guys are getting where I am coming from on this...:thumbsup:
But seriously, I would be glad to give you contact info for SEVERAL sculptors who would do a FANTASTIC job on a portrait sculpt, even one this small. Contact info and a few pointers on what questions to ask (and HOW to ask them), but one thing I CAN'T talk about is price, because that is strictly between client and artist (sorta like dr/patient confidentiality) and I would love to CONTINUE working with these guys, LOL.
Tom


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Tom, can I order replacement heads from Cult via PayPal?


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Al; I think I saw an email of yours in my spam folder a couple weeks ago, but I had no way to access the content. LMK what you are looking for and if you do not get an email reply, try a PM. And yes, I take PayPal.
Tom


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> slightly OT, but you guys will get a kick out of this


Who is the beard on the left?


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Chris Evans


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Speaking of guys with beards...


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Bwain no more said:


> Speaking of guys with beards...


Nice Tony Stark.


----------



## jlriley51 (Jul 6, 2012)

I'd buy one.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

RDJ head and plate are molded and available for sale. Please email me at [email protected] to order.
THANKS!!!
Tom


----------

